# correct position of riving knife



## hodder (Aug 1, 2011)

Hello all,

In which picture is the riving knife at the correct position?

The pieces of wood I will be cutting are 1" x 4" x ____.

I apologize if these questions I have asked seem trivial to some. I am brand new at using a table saw, and would rather be safe than sorry.

Thank you,

Hodder


----------



## Brink (Nov 22, 2010)

I thought they are supposed to be just below the height of the blade, but yours can be adjusted way above. ??? not sure why.

Sorry I couldn't help, I still use the splitter/guard my saw came with


----------



## sawdustfactory (Jan 30, 2011)

Riving knife should be below the top of the blade.


----------



## klr650 (Apr 4, 2010)

Not always true.

Depends on the riving knife really. The one on my Craftsman also serves as the mount for the guard - so it is well above the level of the blade most of the time.

I freely admit that if you aren't doing full thickness cuts the riving knife will get in the way.


----------



## jschaben (Apr 1, 2010)

hodder said:


> Hello all,
> 
> In which picture is the riving knife at the correct position?
> 
> ...


Hi - which saw do you have? That looks like the setup I have on my Ridgid 4510. They are both actually correct. In the high position you can attach the blade guard and kickback pawl. Low position works for none through cuts or through cuts using alternative safety device; ie, I put it in the low position while cutting small parts with the Grrripper. Owners manual should cover all that.:yes:


----------



## Stilts (Dec 2, 2010)

+ 1 to above. Same on my jobsite saw. Up high to attach anti-kick back paws to then have to lower it to do non-through cuts. Better to ask ahead of time!


----------



## knotscott (Nov 8, 2007)

I don't know that there's one single "correct" position, as it can vary depending on the cut. The riving knife in the full up position offers the most protection from kickback, but is also the most intrusive in that position. Often having just a little bit of the riving knife above the table is enough to do what's necessary.


----------



## Streamwinner (Nov 25, 2008)

jschaben said:


> Hi - which saw do you have? That looks like the setup I have on my Ridgid 4510. They are both actually correct. In the high position you can attach the blade guard and kickback pawl. Low position works for none through cuts or through cuts using alternative safety device; ie, I put it in the low position while cutting small parts with the Grrripper. Owners manual should cover all that.:yes:


What he said.


----------



## sawdustfactory (Jan 30, 2011)

Riving knives are different beasts than splitters (what the guard and anti-kickback parks attach to).


----------



## jschaben (Apr 1, 2010)

sawdustfactory said:


> Riving knives are different beasts than splitters (what the guard and anti-kickback parks attach to).


A few weeks ago I posed the question as to what the difference between a riving knife and a splitter. I think it may have been on this forum actually.
Anyway, the best answer I got was that a splitter is fixed to the table top and therefore does not change position. A riving knife is fixed to the blade positioning mechanism and therefore moves with the blade, both up/down and bevel.:smile:


----------



## woodnthings (Jan 24, 2009)

*two types of splitters*



jschaben said:


> A few weeks ago I posed the question as to what the difference between a riving knife and a splitter. I think it may have been on this forum actually.
> *Anyway, the best answer I got was that a splitter is fixed to the table top and therefore does not change position.* A riving knife is fixed to the blade positioning mechanism and therefore moves with the blade, both up/down and bevel.:smile:


Not really the best answer since it's only half true. Some splitters, such as on older Craftsman saws, and a 12" Powermatic I have, do not change height but do change angles as the blade is tilted. The other type fit into a slot behind the blade on the throat plate. and do not change angles. The most recent riving knioves raise and lower with the blade and change angles as well. Some can be raised to a maximum height.
 bill


----------

